# Port Question



## prairiewine (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been making wine for several years from the native fruits up here in Canada. I have alot of chokecherries this year and I am going to try making a Chokecherry Port. This will be my first attempt at a port style wine.
It seems to me that most 'purists' believe the only way to make a true port style wine is to ferment a dessert style wine until the specific gravity is about 1.030 or so, then add brandy or some other fortifying agent to stop the fermentation.


However, I see many recipes calling for a full fermentation followed by the addition of brandy and some serious sweetening afterward.


My question is: which way is better? I'd prefer to use the former approach, the latter feels like 'cheating'. However, I think the former approach leaves one open to all kinds of unknowns.


Interested to hear any thoughts on this.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 9, 2009)

Do two batches ( 3 gallon) and then you can better decide which works best for you


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2009)

Either way is fine and I usually choose the later only because its hard to tell how something is going to taste when its all mixed up with yeast and the smells of fermentation.


----------



## prairiewine (Nov 10, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Do two batches ( 3 gallon) and then you can better decide which works best for you




That would be ideal...but I've only got enough left for a 11.5 Litre batch (pretty sure that's 3 US Gallons). I think I'll try it the 'purist' way this year, and try it the other way next year depending on the result.


----------



## prairiewine (Nov 10, 2009)

wade said:


> Either way is fine and I usually choose the later only because its hard to tell how something is going to taste when its all mixed up with yeast and the smells of fermentation.




Yeah that's my only reservation about the former method. However, life is all about risks and this is one worth taking I suppose. I can always try it the other way next season. The only problem is trying to figure out the best specific gravity to stop the fermentation at. Think I'll try 1.020 and sweeten from there if need be.


Regardless, I'm using 21 pounds of chokecherries and 4 pounds of raisins for a 11.5 Litre batch. Should be full flavoured if nothing else!


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 15, 2009)

Any updates on this Port?


----------

